
When to Use Target=“_blank” - Rondom
https://css-tricks.com/use-target_blank/
======
droptablemain
[https://developers.google.com/web/tools/lighthouse/audits/no...](https://developers.google.com/web/tools/lighthouse/audits/noopener)

